# Samsung Refrigerator Water Dripping from Water/Ice Dispenser



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Samsung RF267AEP French door refrigerator. Daily, in the morning and periodically throughout the day, I find puddles of water in the catch area below the dispenser. I wipe up the water and then hours later, I find more water puddling. 

Why is this occurring? How can I fix it? Thank you.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Don’t know the part number but your water is basically siphoning out of the dispenser. They make what I’ll call a check valve that you install at the base off the door. Basically you remove the connector that’s there and replace it. It stops the siphon action. Sorry I can’t be more help, I know we put quite a few in. Maybe call Samsung. They probably have a service bulletin on it. They won’t give you that info but they would give you a part number. It’s just a few dollars


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> Don’t know the part number but your water is basically siphoning out of the dispenser. They make what I’ll call a check valve that you install at the base off the door. Basically you remove the connector that’s there and replace it. It stops the siphon action. Sorry I can’t be more help, I know we put quite a few in. Maybe call Samsung. They probably have a service bulletin on it. They won’t give you that info but they would give you a part number. It’s just a few dollars


Thank you Bayou for the information. At least I now know there is a fix for this issue. 

Can anyone piggyback on the response and give further details on how to do the repair and possibly give a part number and maybe a video or instructions on how to do the repair??


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Here you go

http://www.msaworld.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2014/07/ASC20080228001updated.pdf


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Skip the beginning steps, just change the check valve. Original fitting is not a check valve. You will notice one water line is a different size then the other so you can’t put it in backwards. I don’t know why I remembered that service bulletin but it was a common problem with the rf267 refrigerators. My description was incorrect. I actually believe that when the warmer water goes in the water tank after it cools it contracts slightly and causes the minor water dripping. The bulletin says air, but does it really matter? lol Its a very easy repair. Not many people would know about this repair but when the techs had a problem they couldn’t solve I would search for service bulletins and order the parts. We ordered quite a few at one period of time


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> Skip the beginning steps, just change the check valve. Original fitting is not a check valve. You will notice one water line is a different size then the other so you can’t put it in backwards. I don’t know why I remembered that service bulletin but it was a common problem with the rf267 refrigerators. My description was incorrect. I actually believe that when the warmer water goes in the water tank after it cools it contracts slightly and causes the minor water dripping. The bulletin says air, but does it really matter? lol Its a very easy repair. Not many people would know about this repair but when the techs had a problem they couldn’t solve I would search for service bulletins and order the parts. We ordered quite a few at one period of time


Thank you so much. Just a couple things to verify, I really only have to start the process at step #$4? The picture at #4 shows taking the cover off of the top of the refrigerator, correct? Finally, I have looked around online attempting to find the check valve for my model, RF267AEPN, and I'm not having good luck. The part number that was listed on the instructions that you provided does not work for my model. 

Ideas? I really appreciate your assistance. Thank you.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

That part number is for a service bulletin. It’s not going to show up as a valid part number on an exploded view for your appliance. It’s to correct a specific problem. I’m really not sure if it’s at the top or the bottom of your door. But there is only one line going to your door. At the junction of the two lines (both different sizes) is the part you have to replace. If you were to order one that shows the correct part that fits your refrigerator you would wind up with one without a check valve. Hope this makes it clear. Before you order the part just look at your refrigerator and locate that part. Then you will see what I’m talking about. You just push the ring in on either side and pull simultaneously and the hose will slide right out. If it’s at the bottom of the door whatever water is in the door is going to leak out so keep a towel close. It won’t leak if it’s at the top.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Now to throw a kink in things a bad water valve could also cause this problem. But this was a specific problem related to your model number refrigerator. I really feel that installing a check valve will eliminate your problem. We use to pay less then $5 for them. Can’t believe what they are getting for them now. Basically any check valve that fits any refrigerator would work though. But it would have to be two different size water lines that fit yours and the part is also directional. I could not tell you how to look that up but I’m sure they are available


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Our new Whirlpool had to have the doors removed to get through kitchen door. Once in kitchen, door goes back on. 
Well, delivery guys are generally good at delivering, not so much at putting things back together without having first taken a cellphone pic.
The refrig leaked water all over the floor whenever ice maker turned on.
Quick followup by Whirlpool tech and simple fix to as new.
The point: In our newish model, water lines were way down on front of unit behind bottom kickplate. Inserting (or reinserting) lines into fitting tube (or check valve) require pushing in each line _all the way_ to snap into position.
If yours is there, take off kickplate, make the swap, leave off kickplate for a few days to see if leak stopped.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been attempting to locate the check valve part for my model. I have called a supply house and asked for a check valve for the model. I'm being told that it couldn't be found nor could not be found on my model schematic. I gave the part number, (DA62-01628A), as was shown on the link given. 


Any further ideas of locating the part? Thanks.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You can get it from Samsung. I doubt any supplier would have it or know of the problem. Been a while but I think I saw them on ebay. Your problem is unique to that model number. It’s not a common part. It will not show up on any schematic. You just happed to find someone that is familiar with the problem and the repair.


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

I have this happen when I change the water filter. It usually stops in a few hours at most.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> You can get it from Samsung. I doubt any supplier would have it or know of the problem. Been a while but I think I saw them on ebay. Your problem is unique to that model number. It’s not a common part. It will not show up on any schematic. You just happed to find someone that is familiar with the problem and the repair.


I contacted Samsung. This is the part that I was given,DA71-20208A. It looks different from the DA62-01628A that you provided. Here is what they suggested:
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-DA71...s=DA71-20208A&qid=1560741545&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Performs the same duty?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Have no idea what that part is or if it will work.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


>



I gave Samsung the item number and picture of your item and said that I wanted a like part for my model and they gave me the other item. When asked if it was the same, they said that they didn't know. It's been like a needle in haystack. :smile:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

All I can tell you is that I know the problem, and how to repair. Provided you with the service bulletin. It’s up to you what do you do at this point. Only a service tech for Samsung or someone with access to their service bulletins would know about it. Then they would have to go to the trouble of looking it up. Most wouldn’t. I’m just one of those individuals that read those type of things. Most likely anyone you would call would not be able to answer your particular question. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

The following is the item that Samsung's parts distributor said was the like item to what you suggested. 

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-DA60-00259B-Fitting-tb/dp/B00RKOC3GS

I installed the part per the instructions you provided. I dispensed at least a gallon of water out after installation. 

It has been 6 days since replacing the part and I am seeing the same water dripping occurring. 

Does the part look the same to you? Anything else to try? Thank you.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

If it doesn’t have a check valve it won’t work. The only way I can think of checking it is remove and blow through it. If you can blow through it both ways then no it won’t work. We never discussed if the water valve was not sealing properly. That could cause a similar issue. But it’s a known issue with that refrigerator that a check valve needs to be installed at the door. My job was to control costs at work. We kept going back on that model number refrigerators for the same problem. We only get paid by the factory once. Which lead me to find that particular service bulletin. We changed quite a few of those.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> If it doesn’t have a check valve it won’t work. The only way I can think of checking it is remove and blow through it. If you can blow through it both ways then no it won’t work. We never discussed if the water valve was not sealing properly. That could cause a similar issue. But it’s a known issue with that refrigerator that a check valve needs to be installed at the door. My job was to control costs at work. We kept going back on that model number refrigerators for the same problem. We only get paid by the factory once. Which lead me to find that particular service bulletin. We changed quite a few of those.


I took off the new part and was able to blow through both ends. On the original part, I was able to blow through both ends as well. 

Well, back to square one again as far as finding anyone that can identify the correct part for me. I had a heck of a time finding someone to get the current part that I received. :sad:

Thank you for your ongoing input.


----------

